# leverevolution ammo



## the r.o.c. (Oct 13, 2011)

has anyone used this ammo in a revolver for hunting?  what were your results?  i like the design, a rifle bullet in a wheel gun.  i would hate to buy a box, and it not be a good hunting bullet.  give me your opinions. thanks roc


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 15, 2011)

Used it with good success since it came out. I shot the 225gr .44 mag out of a Smith Model 29 and a 14" Contender. It puts 'em down and was accurate well beyond my self imposed limits. As far as it being "a rifle bullet"? Hornady doesn't use a rifle specific bullet in the .44 loading. The only revolver I know of that would be able to use the "rifle"  Leverevolution rounds is the Magnum Research BFR.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks for the info forkhorn.  as for rifle bullet, i've wondered why someone did'nt come out with a bullet like this long before.  in the past we've had to use big flat nosed slow sled like bullets.  i've seen where the fps is much faster, shoots flatter. have you killed anything besides deer?  hog maybe, cause thats what i have in mind for my 44.


----------



## UAflyfisher (Oct 17, 2011)

I load the bullets in my 45/70 Contender and have been very happy with the accuracy, but have not had a chance to try them on any game yet.  I'd have to look at my notes but I believe I'm getting near 1700 fps out of a 15" barrel.  It's a lot of fun but I'm thankful the barrel is magna-ported because its a rather stout load.


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> in the past we've had to use big flat nosed slow sled like bullets.  i've seen where the fps is much faster, shoots flatter.



It actually is a little bit slower than the 200gr FTX (out of a pistol length barrel) that I was shooting before, but it definitely was more accurate and flatter shooting out of my pistol and hit with a little more oomph! I only killed deer with it, but wouldn't hesitate to put one through a hog.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Forkhorn said:


> Used it with good success since it came out. I shot the 225gr .44 mag out of a Smith Model 29 and a 14" Contender. It puts 'em down and was accurate well beyond my self imposed limits. As far as it being "a rifle bullet"? Hornady doesn't use a rifle specific bullet in the .44 loading. The only revolver I know of that would be able to use the "rifle"  Leverevolution rounds is the Magnum Research BFR.



This is good to know. Since I use the 30-30 leverevoloution and am happy with it I'd been thinking of trying the .44 in my redhawk. It's good to know that these things work well out of a handgun.


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 19, 2011)

I used the leverevolutions in a 30-30 contender with a 12" barrel with great results.  Never had a problem putting a deer down.
I traded my pistol for a brand new turkey gun this past season. The guy that is using it now is still going to use the same ammo.


----------



## 500 S&W (Oct 19, 2011)

I love them. I used my BFR444 to shoot the bear in my avatar with leverevolution ammo. One shot and the bear was down. Entrance wound in the chest was the size of a baseball!


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Oct 23, 2011)

Took a 195# 7 point up in IN with it last year.  Shooting my S&W Model 29, 8 3/8" barrel, Leupold 4x scope.  25-30yd shot. Through and through, double lung.  Went maybe 50 yards and belly up.  No, my fly's not down...chubby split a seam climbing up that morning!







I would be very comfortable taking a shot with it at 100yds.  With a little more range time and research, possibly even farther.  Nice groups at 100yds.  

My Marlin 1894 absolutely loves them too.  Using irons, I had a 2-3" 5 shot group.  It's now scoped and I have to get back to the range to see where we are at 100 and 200yd.

Now if only they offered the MonoFlex in the 44 Magnum loading.

Shoot with confidence.


----------

